# ASA Monroe Louisiana



## DutMan (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be there,what part of mississppi you from. Mississippi shooter here also.......


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

I hunt in Roxie. Live in Natchez.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

great place to shoot...just a little further than i want to go this year.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I will be there 3 of us from Kansas and picking up a 1 more in Springfeild Mo.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

If Im not out west working Ill be there. I live 60 miles south of monroe!


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

CMA121885 said:


> If Im not out west working Ill be there. I live 60 miles south of monroe!


 where do you live? Sounds like Sicily Island or so...?


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm planning on it as long as work well allow. Open B.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

This is my first meet, so I'll be in Open C


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll be there! It's only 2hrs for me(open B prolly).


----------



## Brody13 (Aug 18, 2009)

My son and I will be there for sure!!! This will be my first year in Open C so hopefully I will see ya there!!


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be there as well. Coming with several from Dallas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We will be there......BUT we first have to start with the best location....FLORIDA


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I am going to try to make it.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Gonna try to make it also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> We will be there......BUT we first have to start with the best location....FLORIDA


We we're going to try to make Florida, but a couple of our guys work of shore and are working that weekend. We're making Illinois and Paris also, so we can go to the Classic and take over.....cheah.


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be there I shoot in Open C also and I'm from McComb, MS


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

RoxieTrees said:


> where do you live? Sounds like Sicily Island or so...?


I live straight south of monroe, lil town called georgetown. Right on highway 165.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

RoxieTrees said:


> where do you live? Sounds like Sicily Island or so...?


That would be me. Harrisonburg. I will be there, good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll be there. 

I'm planning to shoot LA, IL, TX and the Classic this year.


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll be there. Picking up one from kentucky


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be there, Senior Open. My first time in LA. Anyone have any information on the ranges?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

pwyrick said:


> I'll be there, Senior Open. My first time in LA. Anyone have any information on the ranges?


Relatively flat but they do use the ditches, etc that are available to create some terrain shots. The woods are fairly thick but I don't know what kind of leaf cover they'll have in Feb. It could be a good bit I would think. My range on the second day of the Classic was challenging becuase we were strongly backlit with the targets in the dark for the first 10 or so. 

Very nice range over all. I thought they were a little short at the Classic but I don't know if that's typical for LA or not since it was my first time at that range.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Relatively flat but they do use the ditches, etc that are available to create some terrain shots. The woods are fairly thick but I don't know what kind of leaf cover they'll have in Feb. It could be a good bit I would think. My range on the second day of the Classic was challenging becuase we were strongly backlit with the targets in the dark for the first 10 or so.
> 
> Very nice range over all. I thought they were a little short at the Classic but I don't know if that's typical for LA or not since it was my first time at that range.


Thanks, good info. Use of terrain and difficult lighting can make for some interesting judging. Angle of the sun is tough right now. I hope it is a bit easier in late Feb.


----------



## krisc92 (Apr 4, 2011)

I will be there along with a few others, my wife and some of my boys from MS. I am from Hattiesburg, MS but, live in Lumberton, TX now.


----------



## oglebuck (Aug 15, 2005)

I will be there. Open C. From Jena La.


----------



## CKyleC (Sep 17, 2010)

Hope to see all of you in Cullman, Al for the classic in August. We are pumped about it being here. If you have any questions about the area feel free to shoot me a message, I live in Cullman. I shoot 3d locally in Alabama but have never shot ASA. I am going to this year. Can't wait.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, for W. Monroe....I have my plane tickets.... and hotel taken care of......now just gotta figure out the car ....or a pick up for me


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

How much was your hotel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

apache64D said:


> How much was your hotel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Free..... I have A LOT of Marriott points.... There was about 120nt. The rooms in that town range from about 50is/ to 200.. The cheapest place to stay I would suggest is the Red Roof.... stay out from the days in that is in Monroe...


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> Well, for W. Monroe....I have my plane tickets.... and hotel taken care of......now just gotta figure out the car ....or a pick up for me


I'll pick you up.....haha. I got my "Hotel". My buddy goes to University of Louisiana at Monroe......free stay!...


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be there. I live in monroe so it's only about a 10 min drive from my house and since I live with my parents it's a free hotel for me too! lol


----------

